
A Future Where Everything Becomes a Computer Is as Creepy as You Feared - eplanit
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/technology/future-internet-of-things.html
======
crooked-v
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

